# Changing colors in Lightroom mobile.



## Aniq safwan (Oct 5, 2017)

How di i change leaf colours from green to dark orange in lightroom mobile. Im able to do this on pc, but not on lightroom mobile.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 5, 2017)

Under 'Color' you should see a colored circle. Tap on it. That will open the 'Colormix', which is like the HSL panel in Lightroom desktop.


----------



## Aniq safwan (Oct 5, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Under 'Color' you should see a colored circle. Tap on it. That will open the 'Colormix', which is like the HSL panel in Lightroom desktop.


Ahh thanks! Didnt know how i missed that. One more thing, what colour do i need to adjust to get dark orange from green? Is there any formula/chart to this? Im totally new to this colour mixing so yeah


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 5, 2017)

You have to change the Hue of the green colors.


----------

